# My shrimp tanks



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought I would let everyone see what my shrimp tanks look like 

I have had this setup running now for over 1 year and have another one on the other side of the room...both stands hold 6 square 12 gallon tanks.

I have another stand that holds all of my 5 and 10 gallon tanks, moss tanks, plant tanks etc.

If anyone is interested, I am selling the Moss Tree shown in the lower photo(the one with the 2 sponge filters and the pink stone) anyone want it $30. Moss is growing good on it now.


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Errr .... Just slightly jealous!! And I've been asking around for people who want your angels, no luck yet ... :/


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks...I keep re-arranging these tanks, but all in all its a great system.

Don't worry about the Angels, people are short on cash now from Christmas, they will sell eventually, or I will take them to Auction in March.


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Auction in March ... ? Whhhhhhhat?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep, Waterdown at the Legion Hall....great place to buy moss and plants cheaper than stores! Mostly cichlids, angels, plecos, guppies for sale, but lots of neat stuff. Don't have to be a member or anything, just grab a number and keep your down unless you want to take home a bunch of stuff you didn't want to buy LOL.

It starts at 10am and goes to around 2pm ish.

I usually take any extra moss or plants I don't need there, fish or crays etc.

Google the Hamilton Aquarium club and they have a website and it will tell you the date in March.


----------

